# Clearing dragons blood



## Okie Parrish (Oct 25, 2018)

Started a 6 gallon batch of dragons blood last month and followed the recipe closely 2 weeks ago I degased and did sparkloid and racked it to a 5gal carboy and the rest in a 1/2carboy.....it seemed to be working great the first 3 days settled about an inch of sediment then just seemed to quite. Its not settling anymore and still not clearing
I plan on racking tomorrow just need to know if I should add more sparkloid, pectic, bentonite, or anything else 
Should I try and degass if so do I need to add more kmeta


----------



## Arne (Oct 25, 2018)

What is the temperature of the wine? If it got cold the clearing will most likely stop. Should probably be in the mid seventies or so to clear. Arne.


----------



## Okie Parrish (Oct 25, 2018)

House usually says around 70ish but if kept the vent in the room covered hoping that would keep it a little warmer....if I can get the temp right will clearing start back up or do I need to do something else to help it.....im wanting to give this out as christmas presents so I still got time if thats all it needs


----------



## meadmaker1 (Oct 25, 2018)

Degass yes
The tiny bubbles form on any surface they can, causing particles to float. 
Im not a big fan of clearing additives, rack again and watch the bottom of your car boy, if fallout is visible it is clearing.


----------

